# Vidar Open/Berkeley Spring 2011 (04.17.2011)



## Vincents (Feb 5, 2011)

To be clear, the official tournament name is Vidar Open 2011 in honor of the two semester long period during which Vidar has been with us. Person who comes up with the most interesting way to tell him farewell gets a prize. Berkeley Spring is just the function of the tournament (there will be no Berkeley Spring this year).

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VidarOpen2011

FOOT SOLVING. The one and ONLY TIME, in the foreseeable future, footsolving will ever be held at Berkeley (and probably in the continental United States, Nationals notwithstanding) in the foreseeable future.

And Tyson spelled my name incorrectly, but whatever. It's correct in 漢語拼音. If you're REALLY REALLY curious, 2006SHEU01.

Register. Now. =)


----------



## TheBB (Feb 5, 2011)

Vidar, you sly dog, you.


----------



## Vincents (Feb 11, 2011)

Apologies.

Please reregister, if you have not done so already. I had to create a new table.

Also, Pyraminx has been added.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 13, 2011)

Vincent Sheu, 2x2x2 single: 0.96 WR
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=z2_U-_R2-...2x2x2_single,_Berkeley_Winter_2011&cube=2x2x2


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Vincent Sheu, 2x2x2 single: 0.96 WR
> http://alg.garron.us/?alg=z2_U-_R2-...2x2x2_single,_Berkeley_Winter_2011&cube=2x2x2



.96 AGAIN!?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 13, 2011)

it seems .95 is a time that the stackmat does not like to get. Interesting situation here.


----------



## Vincents (Feb 13, 2011)

This tournament hasn't happened yet!


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 13, 2011)

2x2x2 SINGLE WR!

Is there any video of this? This is only place on the forum I've even seen mention this. :/


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 13, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> it seems .95 is a time that the stackmat does not like to get. Interesting situation here.


I find that interesting, too. 



Vincents said:


> This tournament hasn't happened yet!


Yeah, yeah. I'm not sure anyone really cares about the difference between the Berkeley comps, so I took the first thread and posted in it. My phone wasn't entirely behaving.

IamWEB: No video, I believe. Although Edward Lin probably has his 1.06 on tape. I did pretty badly myself that round.


----------



## Vincents (Feb 13, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> I find that interesting, too.
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah. I'm not sure anyone really cares about the difference between the Berkeley comps, so I took the first thread and posted in it. My phone wasn't entirely behaving.
> ...


 
Edward Lin's mom mentioned taking pics, possibly. But nobody records me because I suck =P


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 3, 2011)

Vincents said:


> Edward Lin's mom mentioned taking pics, possibly. But nobody records me because I suck =P


 
Wait, so how did everybody else not get that scramble? I was under the impression that everybody got the same scrambles at a comp (maybe I'm wrong)


----------



## Vincents (Mar 3, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> Wait, so how did everybody else not get that scramble? I was under the impression that everybody got the same scrambles at a comp (maybe I'm wrong)



They did. See the set of 1.XX's in the result.


----------



## Vincents (Apr 5, 2011)

Coming up on: Registration closing this Sunday at 12:00 AM (so Saturday night/Sunday morning cutoff)

04.16.2011, Saturday, the day before the competition, is actually Cal Day (basically UC Berkeley's open house). If you are at all interested in our lovely school, we highly recommend you come and check it out (and then stay overnight and come to the competition the next day!).

The club will also be tabling on Sproul Plaza on Cal Day; come say hi/hang out if you're around!


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 6, 2011)

W00t 12 days! I'm so excited to do BLD again. =3 I'm down to 2:30 again, finarry.


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lucas I have my 1.27 on video its on Youtube btw


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 12, 2011)

List of what I'm selling there (if anyone's interested):

-Black ShenShou 4x4 parts: 25 cents each, with the core at $1 (I have the whole cube basically, minus on blue centre. I hate 4x4 anyway.)
-Siamese cube: $6, made with two mini Dianshengs. Great quality, imo. The cubes are practically brand new. Solved maybe three times.
-White Mini Type A parts: 25 cents each, with the core at $1. I'm missing one edge (yellow-orange)
-Sq-1 stickers: $1 per side. Yellow U/D face, red/orange F/B face, green/blue R/L face.
-CT Clock: $8. One loose pin. That's about all. Unlubed.
-White LL Skewb pieces: 50 cents apiece. All pieces (except the core) available for purchase.
-3x3 stickers: YESH! $1 per side.
-White QJ Domino: $5. Great quality, imo.
-Rubik's 4x4 and 5x5 pieces: 25 cents apiece. I have all pieces except one from the 4x4 (a wing), and no more core for the 5x5.
-Rubik's 4x4 ball core: $1.
-Mini QJ 4x4 pieces: 25 cents apiece. Core: $1.
-Rubik's magic tiles: $3 for all eight tiles with inserts.
-Ghirardelli Peppermint Bark: 50 cents apiece. Never disappoints! 

Interested in:
White Type A-Vf orange centre cap. I'll buy it for 50 cents.


----------



## Vincents (Apr 13, 2011)

Final events list:

- 2x2
- 3x3
- 4x4
- 3x3 OH
- 3x3 BLD
- 3x3 Feet
- Pyraminx
- FMC
- Square-1

And for some reason we have 40% more competitors than usual =P I really hope this goes well.

Also, we'll have cubes for sale. Mainly Mini-C's and Maru's (3 and 4), but we have a couple of Maru 5x5's.

And I'm slightly interested in that siamese, Ranzha. Show me on Sunday.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 14, 2011)

Vincents said:


> And I'm slightly interested in that siamese, Ranzha. Show me on Sunday.


 
Sure thing.
I'm interested in the Maru 3x3s. =3


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 18, 2011)

Did you know...

.. Ravi and I did a Gigaminx teamsolve?
... we stayed ahead of schedule.
... one scramble started with a solved 2x2x2 and formed pair? UB2U'FB'L2DFU2'F2R'D'B2UB2R2U'R2B2R2B2? Lars Petrus got a 40 on this. 
... GuHongs are difficult to repair with feet?
... that we had a lot of Norwegians at the competition, as well as some lovely Vidar Day cake?
... 



... that Ravi and I did team speed BLD in the car?


----------



## shelley (Apr 18, 2011)

Also, this:





No, not a mystery puzzle. I've never taken OH that seriously and hadn't competed in it in months. I wasn't planning to compete in it this time either, but Vincent somehow talked me into it. I was on my way to an unspectacularly mediocre average, so I borrowed the giant cube for my last solve so I could finish in style. I got so into it by the end that I forgot it was an official solve . I think my judge did too, as he forgot to write down my time.

Announcement: Did anyone pick up a cube with unusually bright green stickers? Lars Petrus lost his.


----------



## Vincents (Apr 18, 2011)

Did you know...

I fell off the stage and onto my hip... But I didn't realize I had fallen until I was on the ground already, because I was just kind of wondering where the floor was and trying to step on it on my way down?
I was ridiculously tired coming in, and even more ridiculously tired going out, which led to me falling asleep on a book at 9 pm and not waking up until noon the next day?
I got an 8.55 on the solve with a 2x2x2 block/pair formed due to dumb luck (PLL skip)?
I got an incorrect scramble on solve 2 and 4 of finals?
Johanne's cake was AWESOME?
There will be no Berkeley Summer?


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 19, 2011)

Did you know...

I DNF'd all the BLD solves?
I didn't recognise Mr. Petrus until I walked away from him as he was trying to pay for parking?
I wanted sub-17 first round, and I got 17.01?
There were like 75 competitors for 3x3?
Feet was AWESOME?
Ravi got a feet pop on a GuHong, corner and edge?
The corner disassembled itself in Ravi's toes?
Ryan won feet, thinking he'd get third the day before?
Maru 3x3s are wicked fast?
Justin Adsuara isn't half bad at calling Team BLD?
I got a 1.53 on my Na-perm, which is 21 moves long?
I got a +2 on an 18.08 POP, becoming my ONLY sup-20 solve in 3x3 at the competition? Pop, +2, and sup-20. Oh my.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Did you know...
> Feet was AWESOME?



Yes it was. Too bad this is probably the last time it will be held. 
Also,

-I totally failed at square-1, yet I somehow ended up getting third?
-Despite having 4 4x4s, I didn't have one not stuck in inner alignment when 4x4 started?
-I ended up dropping 4x4?
-I think I was the only one who didn't pop during feet?
-It looked like Vidar was going to beat me by about 10 seconds, but he got a pop?
-He still ended up "pulling it out of the gutter"?
-I am now 2nd in North America at feet?
-There is no way I can beat Timothy Sun?
-I thought Edward would beat me at pyraminx?
-I somehow won, with a pretty disappointing average.
-I got a 19.96 in OH?
-There was a really nice 3x3 scramble, and I got a 12.21, but it should have been faster?
-The medals were really nice this time?
-The trophy was very nice. I was really afraid I would break it.
-I'll upload a picture of it if I remember to.


----------



## shelley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Feet was AWESOME?


 


Ryanrex116 said:


> Yes it was. Too bad this is probably the last time it will be held.


 
...what's wrong with you people?
 j/k

Devin blew one of the latex scrambling gloves into a balloon and it was batted around during the feetsolve round. It was poetic, really - a giant hand in protest of feetsolving.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 19, 2011)

shelley said:


> ...what's wrong with you people?
> j/k
> 
> Devin blew one of the latex scrambling gloves into a balloon and it was batted around during the feetsolve round. It was poetic, really - a giant hand in protest of feetsolving.


 
Well, you gotta give Devin a hand. xD


----------



## Lars Petrus (Apr 19, 2011)

> ... one scramble started with a solved 2x2x2 and formed pair? UB2U'FB'L2DFU2'F2R'D'B2UB2R2U'R2B2R2B2? Lars Petrus got a 40 on this.



Yeah, I screwed up the final alg, decided to DNF, but stopped the timer out of habit when the cube was solved. I don't think it would have been a great time anyway.



> I didn't recognise Mr. Petrus until I walked away from him as he was trying to pay for parking?



Full day parking was $15. I ended up paying $22. Berkeley parking takes a lot of getting used to.


I pretty much sucked at all I did, except I set my personal OH record. 32.55 (?) even when I wasted 5 seconds on that solve. So that sucked too, in it's own way. Not that that made it much less fun.


----------



## Vincents (Apr 19, 2011)

Lars Petrus said:


> Yeah, I screwed up the final alg, decided to DNF, but stopped the timer out of habit when the cube was solved. I don't think it would have been a great time anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lars, meter maids don't work on Sunday in Berkeley =P


----------



## jfly (Apr 20, 2011)

Vincents said:


> I was ridiculously tired coming in, and even more ridiculously tired going out, which led to me falling asleep on a book at 9 pm and not waking up until noon the next day?


 
... Which nearly left Devin homeless?


----------



## Vincents (Apr 22, 2011)

j-fly said:


> ... Which nearly left Devin homeless?


 
I know; I'm really sorry T_T

If it makes you feel any better, I've been paying for exhausting myself to that point with a really bad influenza infection. Think vomiting, fever, swollen throat, etc.


----------

